# 5-HTP  and  Weight Control



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One simple reason people become overweight is their overindulgence in food; they eat too much. While there are several reasons people overeat, one may be due to a lack of serotonin . Serotonin is the brain messenger that is associated with “feeling good”. A lack of serotonin is associated with depression and irritability and some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

